# gecko id



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Found this cool guy in my parent's yard

about 3 inches long. These were the best pics i could get out of him as he would not stay still


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Genus is most likely Sphaerodactylus, not sure on the species but should be easy to figure out. Awesome little gecko for sure. Maybe S. altavelensis?


----------

